
Where is everybody? An account of Fermi's question (1985) - mgdo
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/where-is-everybody
======
Jun8
Good discussion of the Dark Forest theory and other possible answers to the
Fermi Paradox: [https://philosophy.stackexchange.com/questions/18127/dark-
fo...](https://philosophy.stackexchange.com/questions/18127/dark-forest-
postulate-used-to-explain-the-fermi-paradox)

BTW, if you haven't read the _Three Body Problem_ buy it and start, like,
_today_!

